# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Đông cơ máy bay mô hình 2 cylinder 4 kỳ . Model 2 cylinder four stroke engine

## mpvmanh

Dự án đa bo,nhưng vẫn posts lên đây cho các bac chém gió.

----------

im_atntc, quyda

----------


## Lenamhai

Wow được đó bạn. bạn lại làm minh ngứa nữa rồi. Nhưng mình thấy lá tản nhiệt như vậy không đủ làm mát cylinde e rang tuổi không thọ

----------


## Nam CNC

Thấy bác Mạnh có đầy đủ bản vẽ , mô hình mẫu động cơ và đầu tư quá trời máy móc luôn vậy mà bỏ dự án là sao ???? khó khăn gì vậy bác ? nhiều anh em trên đây mê mô hình lắm đó.

----------


## mpvmanh



----------


## mpvmanh

Tại vì em ở xa đi đi về về hơi bất tiện, vói lại phải đầu tư thêm máy mài nữa làm cylinder thật là khó.

----------


## Nam CNC

Thôi thì bác đem nguyên giàn máy móc vào đây đi, anh em đủ trình làm mấy cái này cho bác, bác cứ đi đi về về lo đầu ra là ok hehehe.

----------


## mpvmanh



----------


## mpvmanh

Mình làm một thương hiệu, hàng việt nam chất lượng cao. Hơn hän hàng duc áp lực của trung quốc. Mà khó quá

----------


## Nam CNC

Nếu không lầm , 1 số chi tiết gia công trên máy cơ thì phải, mấy món này chuyên sâu thuần túy cơ khí thật, mình xin hoc hỏi nhiều từ bác. Câu chuyện của bác mỗi ngày một ít .... đọc thiệt bực cái mình, phun 1 lần ra hết luôn đi bác.... hấp dẫn, lâu lâu xuất hiện toàn cao thủ cơ khí không, chả bù web thế giới toàn cao thủ đồ gỗ.

----------

Khongnickname, mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Vừa cö vừa   c n c    bac ah.

----------


## mpvmanh



----------

anhcos, Boyred2000, CKD, hoang.nvn, im_atntc, Khongnickname, kimtan, Nam CNC

----------


## mpvmanh

> Wow được đó bạn. bạn lại làm minh ngứa nữa rồi. Nhưng mình thấy lá tản nhiệt như vậy không đủ làm mát cylinde e rang tuổi không thọ


Cái này em mới thử nghiệm thôi

----------


## NhanSoctrang

Bác Mpvmanh có bản vẽ khung sườn máy bay thật không (máy bay gì cũng được) , tui kiếm không được. Nếu có cho tui xin,mail của tui mahocnhan@gmail.com. Cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Bác Mpvmanh có bản vẽ khung sườn máy bay thật không (máy bay gì cũng được) , tui kiếm không được. Nếu có cho tui xin,mail của tui mahocnhan@gmail.com. Cám ơn bác nhiều.


Bản vẽ thì em ko có. Chì có ít ảnh thôi khi chế tạo thôi. 
Nếu bác cần vài bưa nữa em gửi cho.
Vd.

----------

NhanSoctrang

----------


## biết tuốt

bác trong hình đó hả?

----------


## mpvmanh

> bác trong hình đó hả?


Ko phải bác ah. Em coppy trên Google ấy mà.

----------


## mpvmanh



----------

quyda

----------


## biết tuốt

em nhìn thấy chi tiết quen quen

----------


## mpvmanh

> em nhìn thấy chi tiết quen quen


Bác nhìn quen quen đúng không, tại vì em copy của hãng này ma.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác đã làm đến thế rồi còn bỏ cũng phí nhỉ? , tiếp tục dự án đi bác

----------


## mpvmanh

> bác đã làm đến thế rồi còn bỏ cũng phí nhỉ? , tiếp tục dự án đi bác


Bác giúp em làm cai cy lanh rồi em chiến đấu tiếp.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác giúp em làm cai cy lanh rồi em chiến đấu tiếp.


he bác đố khó em rồi ,công nghệ , chất lượng máy nổ quan trọng nhất chỗ này , chứ bắt chước hình dáng thì quá dễ với các bác,
em là em tưởng bác copy theo bản vẽ của hãng và nhập những chi tiết quan trọng trong nứoc không làm được, em mới khuyên bác tiết tục  :Wink: 
đến nhật bản hồi đầu phát triển còn phải làm vậy nữa là

----------


## biết tuốt

thực tế và lý thuyết kinh tế đã chứng minh :  mới làm mà muốn làm từ A-Z là công thức phá sản chung của các hãng chế cháo bác ợ  :Wink:

----------


## mpvmanh

> thực tế và lý thuyết kinh tế đã chứng minh :  mới làm mà muốn làm từ A-Z là công thức phá sản chung của các hãng chế cháo bác ợ


Ngày xưa trưốc em khi bắt đầu em ko tìm hiểu kĩ về cy lanh và trục khửu. (Làm choi thì đưọc chứ xuất vào EU tiêu chuấn cao lắm)
Dù sao cũng cảm on bác Biết Tuốt đã động viên.

----------


## mpvmanh

Sau quá trình chế cháo em đã rút ra 1 bài học
"Vạn sự khởi đầu nan,gian nan bắt đầu nản"

----------


## Nam CNC

Nàn gì đâu bác, nếu bác thành công bác là người tiên phong, rất nhiều cơ hội cho bác. Em nghĩ cái khó ở đây là bác chưa chịu làm hết mình, đi đến cùng cho bằng được, và 1 điều nữa chắc có lẻ xung quanh chưa có anh em nào hiểu biết và chịu đi chung cùng bác.... ( dạ hiểu biết nhiều quá chắc bác sợ, hoặc biết hết rồi người ta không chịu làm cho bác mà làm riêng nữa thì chết... người viết thường hay thế)

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Boyred2000

Bạn ở SG thì hay quá. Phụ bạn làm tới nơi luôn mặc dù em yếu toàn diện.nhưng nhiệt tình không yếu.

----------


## hoang.nvn

Cho em hỏi tí, hàng đúc áp lực mật độ cao nên sẽ bền hơn chứ, như thế hàng của bác liệu có ắn được của TQ không ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng đúc phải có số lượng lớn, công nghệ phải đầu tư nhiều, cộng với khuôn mẫu nữa, đúc xong rồi cũng có nhiều nơi cần phải gia công CNC lại à, không phải dễ xơi. Do bác Mạnh đáp ứng được số lượng nhỏ mới chơi gia công toàn bộ vậy thôi..... mà chẵng biết Iphone, ipad sản xuất số lượng lớn mà nó toàn chơi nhôm khối rồi phay cnc.... bó hand apple

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Hàng đúc phải có số lượng lớn, công nghệ phải đầu tư nhiều, cộng với khuôn mẫu nữa, đúc xong rồi cũng có nhiều nơi cần phải gia công CNC lại à, không phải dễ xơi. Do bác Mạnh đáp ứng được số lượng nhỏ mới chơi gia công toàn bộ vậy thôi..... mà chẵng biết Iphone, ipad sản xuất số lượng lớn mà nó toàn chơi nhôm khối rồi phay cnc.... bó hand apple


Rõ ràng là đúc xong vẫn phải phay, tiện ah

----------


## Boyred2000

Đồ siêu chính xác. Có lắp ghép nhiều cụm chi tiết. Mình nghĩ Phải cnc lại là chắc cú.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## mpvmanh

Hàng đức áp lục ko tốt bàng hàng nhôm định hình phay cnc ra, vì sao?
Sẽ co nhiều phôi nhôm bị rỗ,bị cong vênh vì nhiệt độ cao,cuối cùng vẫn phải phay cnc....chi phi đầu tư cao.́́́́́́́(Ngày xưa em đã từng o công ty phanh NISSIN,mo ca loại bỏ khoảng 100 pcs khi Đúc.)
Hàng phay cnc,số luọng gia công it,chi phí time cao,lãng phí nhôm độ chính xác cao.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## mpvmanh

Anh Nam ah, trục visme và thanh trưọt tìm đến đâu rồi.

----------

